# Medium Salts



## LolitaLea (Sep 14, 2013)

I haven't really fished in 8 or so years, since my dad moved out of town. I have a set up that's good for medium sized saltwater fish and heavy freshwaters. I'm interested in the salts, where are they hitting good this time of year and when is the best time to go?

*Thank you*


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd try bob sykes or 3 mile in the evenings. Should be able to get a Spanish or two and maybe a red or trout. Try live shrimp or a gold spoon.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with Sykes or 3 mile. I would also hit the piers. Either Pens pier or Ft Pickens. You can watch and learn.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't bother with Sykes right now.. it's been consistently pretty bad for reds lately. However it may be producing Spanish. I guess you'd have to ask around about that. Wherever you decide to go - good luck!


----------

